# Eating Raw



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I figured it was time to share a couple pictures of my pups enjoying their raw chow..

Miss Corona and her beef rib (sorry they're blurry, operator error)







The George with his turkey wing




You can see his knobby shoulder blade poking up here, ick!


And a really quick clip of George devouring a chicken neck.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, Corona is teeny tiny! They are both adorable.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

She is indeed! This is one of my favourite candids of us, gives a great perspective..


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

soooo cute!! all the little dogs on here make me crave a little dog...though I think if I'm ever allowed another dog, it'll be a great dane... not exactly little... haha


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> soooo cute!! all the little dogs on here make me crave a little dog...though I think if I'm ever allowed another dog, it'll be a great dane... not exactly little... haha


See, I think people ought to have one (or more) of each. Then you get the best of both worlds. 

I think of Snorkels as very small at 10 pounds, but I would think a dog 4 or 5 pounds I could step on and squash and not even notice!

And that's a fantastic photo of both of you guys.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love love love it. They are so cute, those meat eating beasts.

Sometimes I think I want an itty bitty dog but then reality sets in. I spend some time outdoors with my pack and we have hawks  It only takes a second. Luckily my smallest is too big for a hawk. Maybe someday in the far future.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Love love love it. They are so cute, those meat eating beasts.
> 
> Sometimes I think I want an itty bitty dog but then reality sets in. I spend some time outdoors with my pack and we have hawks  It only takes a second. Luckily my smallest is too big for a hawk. Maybe someday in the far future.


yep, you definitely have to worry about it. If you google that, there are lots of reports of small dogs getting attacked by hawks if not carried away. i think their limit is about 2 pounds to actually fly off with, but that doesn't mean they couldn't kill a little dog on the ground.

Snorkels was out in the yard the other day with her turkey neck when a hawk flew over. So now I sit out there with her.

We had hawks in Indy, and we lived in town. They nested in the trees behind our house. I never let her go out alone, there, either. i think a hawk can get a little dog most places, not just out in the woods.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I love seeing pictures of dogs eating raw! Your pups are too dang cute!!

As far as small dogs go, if I had one it would be a Brussels Griffon. They are sturdy, small, and energetic. Big enough to get out of the way quick and my boxers got along great with my uncles. When I lived at my other uncles, who shows/rasies Brussels and Chis, there were alot of hawks and about 5 bald egales. We would stick the boxers out in the yard with the dogs. Seemed to keep them away. The couple times that it didnt, my dogs got the hawks before they got the little dogs. With egales, we took little dogs inside.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They are both SO cute!!

George is SO happy for that neck...sooooo cute!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## kiwican (Feb 14, 2012)

No, Corona's big, lol. Just wait till I post pics of Aria !!


----------

